# Couple of Quick Questions



## GCK112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Had a TT for a few weeks, love it but a couple of small unrelated things finding difficult to sort. Can anyone help?

- The mobile text response feature has a number of predefined responses, can you add your own? Can't find an option anywhere.

- The drivers armrest can be raised to a number of height settings. Anyone know the knack of making these stick. Seams to be totally random and I find myself lowering and raising the rest quite a few times before it sticks.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

No idea re tech, am hopeless at it. The armrest is pot luck, as you allude. I find it 'works' by raising it fully and then pushing it toward the rear when lowering it - it will then find its mid-height resting posting. I doubt that helps, good luck!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't remember if the arm rest has 2 or 3 positions but from the lowest position if you lift it up just past level 2 it will stop at that level. Then if you lift it just above level 3 it will stop there. Take it further up and it will revert to its lowest level. If you lift it too far up at any stage it will drop to its lowest level again.
It will also slide backwards and forwards.
Re the text response - I can't do that with my iphone so I don't know.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

The armrest is height adjustable? :roll: 
Still learning...


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> The armrest is height adjustable? :roll:
> Still learning...


Yep, news to me! I just assumed TT drivers had REALLY low driving positions :lol:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The armrest is useless in all but it's highest position. It has 3 positions - way too low, too low, and just about usable.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

R_TTS said:


> The armrest is useless in all but it's highest position. It has 3 positions - way too low, too low, and just about usable.


It's still got to be better than the handbrake rest in the Mk2 though eh?!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I only found out about 6 months into ownership but am sure I can only get one level. You are right tho, it's definitely better than the slip of leather on the handbrake of the mark 2 !

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Lift, pull forward, push down.
It usually works but not tuesday afternoon, thursday all day or on sunday afternoons......


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

deeve said:


> Lift, pull forward, push down.
> It usually works but not tuesday afternoon, thursday all day or on sunday afternoons......


I thought it was just mine that did that.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm confused.
My armrest slides backwards and forwards but I'm completely unable to change the height. What am I missing?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's right don't worry.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I'm confused.
> My armrest slides backwards and forwards but I'm completely unable to change the height. What am I missing?


It's like Brexit - suddenly it's possible, but no-one knows how to do it.

You kind of have to pull it up and then when putting it down, push it toward the rear of the car and it should slot into a higher position.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> You kind of have to pull it up and then when putting it down, push it toward the rear of the car and it should slot into a higher position.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We're not trying to do the hokey cokey here sherry. :lol:

Right tried it again and here's how it works (for me at least).
From the lowest position press the clip on the underside of the arm rest and lift it just a little and let it go down again. This should take you position #2. Then press the release clip again and lift it up a little again. This should take you to the position #3 the highest level.
Raising it again and dropping it will then take you back to the lowest position. If you lift it above position #3 at any stage it will take you back down to the bottom. Pushing the arm rest backwards or forwards has no effect on this.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> I'm confused.
> My armrest slides backwards and forwards but I'm completely unable to change the height. What am I missing?


you need the force with you to enable it.
I too only seem to have 1 setting for this and if I miss the angle I have to lift the rest to its full extent close it and reopen it to retry.
I hope this makes sense because its starting to not make sense to me? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > You kind of have to pull it up and then when putting it down, push it toward the rear of the car and it should slot into a higher position.
> ...


If I wasn't on holiday, I'd do a quick video demo - back Friday so maybe I will then. Of the armrest, not the hokey kokey. Could do that too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

GCK112 said:


> Had a TT for a few weeks, love it but a couple of small unrelated things finding difficult to sort. Can anyone help?
> 
> - The mobile text response feature has a number of predefined responses, can you add your own? Can't find an option anywhere.
> 
> - The drivers armrest can be raised to a number of height settings. Anyone know the knack of making these stick. Seams to be totally random and I find myself lowering and raising the rest quite a few times before it sticks.


I'm guessing you're running a Windows phone as on the mk2 TTS my text reader worked but when I changed to Android it stopped, and as usual the dealer couldn't explain why, I'd guess Audi base everything on Windows?

And I'm with many others in not realising that the arm rest was adjustable for height, I thought it just moved backwards and forwards whenever someone so much as looked at it.


----------



## GCK112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Armrest wise, I'm sort of feeling comfort in the fact that it's not just me. Thanks for the suggestions, will try them out. Not sure that the hokey kokey's the way forward though, bit impractical in the work car park.

Text replys seem to work with my android phone, just don't say what I want them to. 10 mins late seems to be the only thing I want to send. Thought the faster car would help with that one.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Followed ZephyR2s instructions last night and it works, the key is the use of the release catch, it seems it's not until that is pressed that height adjustment works.
This is quite a bonus for me as the armrest has always been too low to be useful.
I'm now "enjoying" the interesting quirks that result in changing its height. Largely that there's no way of knowing if it will actually stay there!


----------

